# How not to park a golf buggy.



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

I was the unlucky passenger, laid on the wall, that acted as the airbag to the guy in the corner of the shot. He took the bend too quickly, clipped the kerb, and it flipped onto my side with him landing on me. The buggy then slid about 20' down onto the bridge, and in so doing the bridge parapet took the head off my driver.

We were lucky.


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

Wow, glad you guys weren't hurt.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

And I :dunno: thought my wife drove a cart too fast. As long as you walked away, unharmed that is the important thing. Were either of you charged for any damage?


----------



## tactx (Nov 2, 2010)

That top there isn't necessarily a roll bar  Glad yall are ok!


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

I knew that there was reason why I prefer to be the driver.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm truely glad you guys didn't end up in the hospital. the gnats weren't out in force were they? You have to read the thread "what good after a round"


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

broken tee said:


> I'm truely glad you guys didn't end up in the hospital. the gnats weren't out in force were they? You have to read the thread "what good after a round"


I could have posted a photo which showed the two fridges in the apt. 6 guys on a golf holiday may have bought 96 cans of (gnats)beer for a 4 day holiday. It was Spain in a hot spell, hence the medicinal beer. The fridges were for emergencies. Embarrassingly I have to admit we left a few cans behind.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

How was the golf in Spain?


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Glad you guys were ok and 96 cans for 6 guys over four days you guys weren't even trying!!!!!! thats only 16 beers each so 4 a day you need to come to Australia and I'll show you how it's done.

P.s Now tell the turth you were trying to jump the gap weren't you????


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I think you ought to put kegs on the backs of the buggies. that way the gnats will stay away and just think how many you could sell. just mind boggling


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

broken tee said:


> How was the golf in Spain?


 We stayed at La Manga, in Murcia. The apt had a fantastic view over 3 of the 4 courses there. The rough, although not deep, was like trying to play out of wire wool and was tremendously difficult. It was also the first time I'd come across really grainy greens. That said, the scores from all of us were decent, and I went on to win the 4 day Stableford comp. The next year there were 8 of us, who went to Vilamoura in Portugal which we enjoyed more.



Surtees said:


> Glad you guys were ok and 96 cans for 6 guys over four days you guys weren't even trying!!!!!! thats only 16 beers each so 4 a day you need to come to Australia and I'll show you how it's done.
> 
> P.s Now tell the turth you were trying to jump the gap weren't you????


The days were golf, followed by clubhouse bar. Back to the apt to shower and change, a few beers out of the fridge then back out to a bar and a meal. The rest is a blur hidden in a haze.

As for The Dukes of Hazard, General Lee was retired and we changed to single seat buggies. Not sure that was any wiser to be honest


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

broken tee said:


> I think you ought to put kegs on the backs of the buggies. that way the gnats will stay away and just think how many you could sell. just mind boggling


I think thats one of the smartest things you've ever posted Bob:headbang:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

all in all sound like it was a fun few days that would of created some fun stories!
Here an interesting fact electric golf buggies go as fast in reverse as they do forward!!!!!


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> I think thats one of the smartest things you've ever posted Bob:headbang:


Thak you,thank you. I'm glad you admire my intellect.


----------



## Stuart StAndrew (Sep 9, 2010)

That photo is brillant, glad you were both okay, if you read this line on any other forum other than a golf one it would sound like a terrible accident:

_"In so doing the bridge parapet took the head off my driver."_


----------

